# Paddle Switches in MKIV.



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

I've seen this thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5009664-Show-us-your-control-switches

I'm looking for MKIV with paddle switches. Where did you guys mount them? Just seeing how creative you guys can get! If you have the analog gauges mounted too, show me that.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i mounted mine under the steering wheel, on the left hand panel. I dont have pics, but maybe ill get some later.

Its a perfect spot because all the air line can be easily tucked into the dash


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> i mounted mine under the steering wheel, on the left hand panel. I dont have pics, but maybe ill get some later.
> 
> Its a perfect spot because all the air line can be easily tucked into the dash


Show me please!


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

i removed my whole ashtray mechanism and replaced it with a cutout of wood and mounted them there. ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

crazymoforz said:


> i removed my whole ashtray mechanism and replaced it with a cutout of wood and mounted them there. ill post pics tomorrow


great thanks!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i wanted to put em just in front of the cupholder but they wouldnt all fit nor would the line underneath.
so i went with the side of the console on the passy side, driver's side was awkward for use and passenger side seemed just right.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

it looks good on the passenger side...what did you use to mount that gauge in that cupholder? what gauges are you using where the ashtray was?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think this design is great, doesn't get in the way if you have a passenger and would also be out of side with the armrest down.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

jdotlim said:


> it looks good on the passenger side...what did you use to mount that gauge in that cupholder? what gauges are you using where the ashtray was?


 the cupholder gauge we cut a piece of masonite to size then used another bezel from Summit and just stretched vinyl over the whole thing. then cut a hole and put the gauge in like so.









gauges in ashtray are the easystreet dual needles which i bought as part of 2 combo packs with the paddles from truckshop.com. 
http://www.truckshop.com/product.php?productid=16607&cat=663&page=2












rjones1214 said:


> I think this design is great, doesn't get in the way if you have a passenger and would also be out of side with the armrest down.


lol the paddles dont get in the way of of passengers, im the only one to have accidentally hit on so far but i can understand where you might think that. the paddle part is receded enough to not just touch it and have all hell break loose.
is that a mk4 in the pic you suggested? pretty sure its not as when i was looking to place my paddles i tried everywhere on the back end of the console and nothing fit.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not sure, it doesn't look like a MK4 counsel but I like the idea. 

By in the way I just mean a passengers leg being there. I know a couple of my friends are pretty big guys and reaching over there to air up wouldn't be the easiest as they usually have to move their knee for me to shift to 5th :banghead:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

true, dudes dont like you feeling up their leg trying to air up but the ladies dont mind it


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah i would just have to try and keep my girl from playing with them while driving


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> yeah i would just have to try and keep my girl from playing with them while driving


haha, passenger side looks like the best place for it.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

if i would've had another spot for the gauges i might've put the paddles in the ashtray area but i despise column/dash pods


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the old style MK4 counsel and the coin tray looks like it would be a great spot to put the switches. 
Like this style 









I would make it raised just enough so that the switches are recessed but not at the bottom of the tray.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> I have the old style MK4 counsel and the coin tray looks like it would be a great spot to put the switches.
> Like this style
> 
> 
> ...


damn, if it was that style it would be easy.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it would be a sweet spot, maybe I'll photoshop some switches in there. 
I have been wanting to upgrade my counsel to the newer model for the cup holders but air > drinks

edit: here is what I could do with ****ty pics of the switches. 



here is one with the switches closer to scale, I think


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice! that should work just make sure before hand that you have several inches of clearance underneath.

the barbed fittings on the back of the paddles sit way down and when you add line to it without kinking it gets tall

if nothing else you could cut a piece of something that is the size of that opening, then cut the bottom out of the coin tray, meaning the paddles would sit on top and you'd have a few extra inches of clearance.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's what I would do, I would have a insert with the switches mounted to it. Run the lines through the bottom, I'd cut out the majority of the coin tray.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

YESSSSSSS carry on


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

ive got mine mounted in that tray on the center console where the arm rest would usually mount


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> ive got mine mounted in that tray on the center console where the arm rest would usually mount


i was thinking that...you have a picture? where did you mount your gauges?


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

joelzy said:


> i wanted to put em just in front of the cupholder but they wouldnt all fit nor would the line underneath.
> so i went with the side of the console on the passy side, driver's side was awkward for use and passenger side seemed just right.


do you have a DIY on your set up?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

nah, there was a ton going on all at once, too much to document but i can answer questions if ya need.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

i really just wannna know how you mounted the paddle switches.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

old pic..


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i attempted the same spot as deceitful posted but i kept running into too many problems..


here's the end result i've been running for a yr now.. beat up interior and all :beer:


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

Deceitful said:


> old pic..


looks good...got a diy on how you mounted it there?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the ash tray mounted switches and gauges, if I went with air I couldn't decide between putting the gauges or switches there.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

1997.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

jdotlim said:


> i really just wannna know how you mounted the paddle switches.



they have snap in tabs so we just cut holes to size and snapped them in


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

joelzy said:


> they have snap in tabs so we just cut holes to size and snapped them in


how about the gauges in the ash tray area?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Any videos of these setups? Most/majority are 1/4" line correct? Just wondering how slow that would be on a car.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

woody89 said:


> Any videos of these setups? Most/majority are 1/4" line correct? Just wondering how slow that would be on a car.


i can get one here soon, fill isnt so bad.. the drop is where its slower than i like b/c air gets released from a lil hole in the back of the paddles


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

fail video by 2 ID students... yea enjoy.. lemme know if the link doesnt work

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5049973589/[/video]


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

jdotlim said:


> how about the gauges in the ash tray area?


bought some gauge bezels from summit, cut the holes in the ash tray lid, removed the ashtray and used the hardware that came with the gauge to clamp it all together.some mold the bezels in and i think one of the openroad guys does that for a reasonable price but i plan on wrapping mine eventually so i didnt mess with it.
mine doesnt sit in the ashtray hole correctly because i had to lean way forward to see it so its actually tilted to where the front lip is in place but the back of it sits about an inch and a half higher making it much more visible. 
all the 1/4" airlines in the console hold it up easily without having to make anything to do so.


i dont have a vid but can make one soon.
like he said ^ fills are ok, dumps are slow and on the back of the paddles so it's all inside the car including the rubber smell and sometimes a hint of rust 
i dont mind it but i've had others complain about it so my little trees are around my shifter 

cool part to me is stealth. i can air out with my windows up and someone standing next to my car can totally miss it due to the speed and internal dump.
i dont think i'd like dumping in front of people so they could all hear it and stare

lol what a dick driving through the middle like that


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

got the website to summit? cant find it. tried googling.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

http://www.summitracing.com/search/...-Type/Gauge-Mounting-Pods-Pillar/?Ns=Rank|Asc

or

http://www.summitracing.com/search/.../Part-Type/Gauge-Mounting-Panels/?Ns=Rank|Asc


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> http://www.summitracing.com/search/...-Type/Gauge-Mounting-Pods-Pillar/?Ns=Rank|Asc
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/search/.../Part-Type/Gauge-Mounting-Panels/?Ns=Rank|Asc


sweet thanks!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

not seeing the ones i bought but i think they were made by autometer and came in a 3 pack

look just like this
http://www.streetperformance.com/part/auto-meter/gauge-bezel/594292-2234.html


actually here it is, cheaper than what i got it for
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Auto-Meter-Angle-Ring-2234-/370440493803


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

joelzy said:


> not seeing the ones i bought but i think they were made by autometer and came in a 3 pack
> 
> look just like this
> http://www.streetperformance.com/part/auto-meter/gauge-bezel/594292-2234.html
> ...


that works!


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

vwnthusiast said:


> i can get one here soon, fill isnt so bad.. the drop is where its slower than i like b/c air gets released from a lil hole in the back of the paddles



i have paddle switches in my mk5 and i "t'ed" off so i only run two switches for front and rear and two switches are plumbed to dump out via the 1/4" line instead of the oriface.

didnt notice much of a speed difference, but its quieter in the cabin airing out and no smell since i plumbed it outside the car.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

vwnthusiast said:


> fail video by 2 ID students... yea enjoy.. lemme know if the link doesnt work
> 
> [video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5049973589/[/video]



ass hole in the black car lolzzzz


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> ass hole in the black car lolzzzz


:thumbup: vwnthusiast likes this.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*paddle dumps*



d15nonvtec said:


> i have paddle switches in my mk5 and i "t'ed" off so i only run two switches for front and rear and two switches are plumbed to dump out via the 1/4" line instead of the oriface.
> 
> didnt notice much of a speed difference, but its quieter in the cabin airing out and no smell since i plumbed it outside the car.



Details please? 
didnt know you could attach anything to the holes for dumpage


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

joelzy said:


> Details please?
> didnt know you could attach anything to the holes for dumpage


and pictures!


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

joelzy said:


> Details please?
> didnt know you could attach anything to the holes for dumpage


I do not have pictures but I ran 2 supply lines from the air tank. One supply goes to one switch for the front bags and one supply goes to the other switch for the rear bags. On the back of the switch theres "supply" and "delivery" ports. So on the delivery port of the front bag switch I have a T fitting. The T fitting feeds the "dump switch"which is piped into the supply barb. The T fitting also feeds another T fitting which will feed the gauge and bags themselves.

On the "delivery" side of the dump switch I have a 1/4" airline piped out under the car so it dumps the crap rubber air to the outside (nice and quiet too)

I will be taking out the two T fitting setup to go to a cleaner 3 way fitting since I am pressed for space to fit all the airlines in the center console of the mk5.

I have a little drawing I made up to show the concept, its below


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

oh i get it, basically you have a separate paddle to dump using the bags as supply and delivering outside. you have 4 paddles- 1up front/ 1 up rear/ 1 down front/ 1 down rear
not a bad idea honestly, i guess you could technically T into all 4 bag lines(or 2 if only F&R) and reduce them all together to one extra paddle, wonder if it would slow down the dump even more though

i thought we were talking extended dumps off the paddles


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

ya i thought of that but its slow enough to dump already

course doing it this way i have it now you can dump the supply switch out the little hole and use the dump switch at the same time

extra fast!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

lol thats funny... i never though of this but paddles are cheap enough lol

if i could find a 3/8s paddle i'd rock that as a single dump


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

joelzy said:


> lol thats funny... i never though of this but paddles are cheap enough lol
> 
> if i could find a 3/8s paddle i'd rock that as a single dump


 
they make them...

http://www.dropndrag.com/dnd/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24468

and they are way better with actual fitting ports versus the barb setup


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

got another link? couldnt get to the page because of log in


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

joelzy said:


> got another link? couldnt get to the page because of log in



http://littllarrys.com/

there ya go


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

nice but i wouldnt pay a bill for a paddle :sly:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

joelzy said:


> nice but i wouldnt pay a bill for a paddle :sly:


 
ya but they are actually legit switches.

this is old school mini truck stuff with manual valves.


----------

